# Teach my dog to come?



## KOAandOBI (Aug 10, 2012)

Our GSD Koa is a 1 1/2 yr old female. We're having a hard time teaching her to come. When off her leash at the beach or on trails she will run along side of us and will not run off or away. When called she will come near us. But if we bend down and say "come" (the goal to come right up next to us) she will try to play the come and get me game or act like she doesn't feel like it. Not sure how to get her to do this...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Always use "come" as a *good* command, use it to call the dog to you for lots of praise and treats. Make sure you grab the collar gently so she doesn't do a "hit and run" where they run and get the treat and then take off

You can also make it more of a game like "find it" where you hide in other rooms and call her to you. Lots of praise and treats again

She'll quickly realize that "come" means big time rewards when she listens. Don't ever use it when you're angry or calling her to you for punishment, if she's misbehaving then simply go get her rather then have her come to you


----------



## KOAandOBI (Aug 10, 2012)

Great advice! I will definitely try that out...tonight lol I'm excited. Thank you =)


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2010)

Having your dog come to you right away is the biggest command. Be patient. When she is coming toward you, back up a few paces. Make it fun for her to come to you. Hide and seek works so well. Even if it's in the house. Double or triple the reward when she responds and comes right to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

When my boy was a pup (still thinks it works for any age) I used a long line to teach come. I would stand at the other end and could give a little tug to direct him, of course lots of praise and a treat for complying.

I used the line at first because I didn't want him to have the opportunity to blow me off and not listen.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The key to a good recall is to work, based on success. Only call them when you know they can do it. As they grow older they can better focus and are less easily distracted.
Also use random treats and a friendly, exciting voice. 
No matter what they have done before, when they come when you call, reward them big time and deal with the chewed up shoes later.
Another reason dogs won't come easily is being leashed after they came to you and then go home from the park. Even in the dog park, on the beach or on the trails, lots of practicing recalls, leashing and unleashing them again. They should have their focus on you or at least know that you are there as well.


----------



## KOAandOBI (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. I'm very excited to work w/my dog and will try each and every step listed!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a great dvd by Patricia McConnell called "Lassie Come".


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

What everybody else said  and also, if she's really not going to come to you, try running away from her - usually this does the trick.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Doing a lot of practice with a long line (and terrific high value treats AND praise) really does work. Everytime you fish the dog gently toward you with the long line, be _effusively happy_ in your praise, when the dog reaches you. My trainer's advice with the long line was not to practice any recalls without the long line until the dog is really understanding what the word means and enthusiastically running to you -- that way, the dog never gets in its head that ignoring the recall is optional. It's already well conditioned and automatic before you start practicing off lead. That sets the dog up for success.

BTW, my mom (who had never trained a dog) was housesitting for me once and accidentally opened my front door and let my two goofballs out -- she's older and couldn't possibly chase them down. It didn't occur to her to use my recall word (COME), in the panic of the moment. Instead, she had a flash of inspiration that only a grandma would have -- she yelled COOKIE! They both came tearing back into the house for her to get the treat. Whatever works!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a post I made on a previous thread with some tips on teaching a recall: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...come-frustration-tips-please.html#post2469918


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Magwart said:


> BTW, my mom (who had never trained a dog) was housesitting for me once and accidentally opened my front door and let my two goofballs out -- she's older and couldn't possibly chase them down. It didn't occur to her to use my recall word (COME), in the panic of the moment. Instead, she had a flash of inspiration that only a grandma would have -- she yelled COOKIE! They both came tearing back into the house for her to get the treat. Whatever works!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I've never associated treats with a word. But the dog has learned to tell when certain cabinets are opened or when certain type of plates are put down. It's the most effective recall. Thanks for the idea. I'll make sure to grab her plate when she runs off. :wild:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

I think you will find it doubly hard to teach her what the command means (ie, what you expect her to do) if you try to teach it while on a fun outing like the beach or trails. You need to teach it in a distraction-free environment first so she understands.

At home, in the house, garage or yard, with no one else or any other dogs, make her sit and stay (for treats). Walk 5-10 feet away (just far enough so she doesn't break her stay), then command "come". Hold a treat in front of you where she can see it as she approaches, and have her come right up to your waist level and command "sit", THEN treat her. Repeat this many, many times, with praise, and gradually increasing the distance. You should eventually be able to drop the final "sit" and she will just sit when she comes to you.

Once you take her out to the beach/trail, set this same drill up--just a few feet away, sit and stay, then command with the treat plainly visible, and treat her only if she comes and sits with her head at your waist level. She will make the connection to what was done at the house, and will be better prepared to ignore the beach/trail distractions. Gradually increase the distance, hide the final treat, only give intermittent final treats, etc., with many repetitions.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bear L said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> I've never associated treats with a word. But the dog has learned to tell when certain cabinets are opened or when certain type of plates are put down. It's the most effective recall. Thanks for the idea. I'll make sure to grab her plate when she runs off. :wild:


I like to train my dogs a "find it" command from the time they're puppies. I say the command and then drop a treat on the floor. It comes in handy when I accidentally drop food on the floor when I'm cooking (even if they're not in the same room I can call it out and they come running, lol!), and it's also served me on a few occasions as a backup emergency recall command.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

KOAandOBI said:


> t if we bend down and say "come" (the goal to come right up next to us) she will try to play the come and get me game


Also helpful to make sure you're not reaching toward her. Watch the difference if you say "come" and turn a bit like you're going to walk away.. or actually walk away and she'll probably barrel toward you.

reward her when she arrives.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I like to train my dogs a "find it" command from the time they're puppies. I say the command and then drop a treat on the floor. It comes in handy when I accidentally drop food on the floor when I'm cooking (even if they're not in the same room I can call it out and they come running, lol!), and it's also served me on a few occasions as a backup emergency recall command.


I've played find it games with my dog. She's not good at it. Loves the game just terrible at it. It'd be 1 ft away and she'd miss it and if it takes her too long she'll just sit and stare at me for help. 

How do you do this for recall? They are far away and you yell "find it" and they come running looking for treats? I read your other thread that you linked. I like the idea, will try it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bear L said:


> How do you do this for recall? They are far away and you yell "find it" and they come running looking for treats?


Yes! Cassidy was really bad about escaping and then running off down the street. The door from the house to the garage didn't close all the way unless you pull it shut hard, and my husband would go out there to load tools into his truck and open the garage door, not realizing that the door to the house hadn't latched. She'd push it open and off she'd go, out the garage onto the sidewalk. The only things that would get her to stop immediately and come running back were to yell "wanna go for a ride?" (and you'd better have your keys in your hand or she'd be wise to you!), or to yell "find it!" and start scattering treats on the ground.

I start teaching it as soon as puppy comes home, at first just dropping a treat right at their feet and then working up to tossing it a few feet away, and then even further. I like it for many reasons - one of which is that it's excellent for redirecting their attention off of something else. 

I teach "watch" to look at me, "touch" to target my hand with their nose, and "find it" to direct their attention to the floor. All of these are great exercise that can be used as the foundation for lots of other stuff. I also used "find it" when Cassidy would chase the cats. The funny thing is that Elvis (the kitty) figured out what it meant too, and the two of them would end up side by side scarfing up treats off the floor together! :wild:


----------



## Halopuppy (Aug 21, 2012)

What I use is a 100 ft rope starting out . I start with 10 ft with someone holding her or playing a game with her, When I say come she must come or I tug the rope to start her in my direction. Give reward after she comes and sits. Then I increase the distance by 10 feet.The reason I have someone hold or play is I need her distracted. I need her to come under any situation, I believe the ( Come) command is one of the most important commands.. I only give the extra 10 feet after I get a solid ( Come) for 10 days in a row.


----------

